# Dimensions for PC base and guides?



## hokenpoke (Feb 6, 2008)

This seemed like info that should be easily available in the forum, but a search didn't turn up any results . . .

I would like to make a new sub for my PC 890 and since I have easy access to a waterjet, it seemed like an easy thing to do. Only thing is that I don't know what to program. So my questions are:

Where are the screws located in a PC base?
What ID and rebate diameter and depth do I use for a standard PC template guide?

Many thanks for any info you can provide


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi hokenpoke

The easy way is just pull off the one that's on the PC 890 now ( the black one) then you will have all you need to make a copy of it..


=========


hokenpoke said:


> This seemed like info that should be easily available in the forum, but a search didn't turn up any results . . .
> 
> I would like to make a new sub for my PC 890 and since I have easy access to a waterjet, it seemed like an easy thing to do. Only thing is that I don't know what to program. So my questions are:
> 
> ...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi, hokenpoke. Welcome to the forums.
Bj is correct. Just use the existing plate as a template and take all needed measurements from that.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

RustyW made one for his... Routerbase


----------

